# Companion dog Show with German Shepherd Rally 2nd May 2010



## Dimebagsdoll (Jun 18, 2009)

Companion Dog Show plus Fun German Shepherd Dog Rally - In aid of The Langford Trust. Sunday 2nd May 2010. University of Bristol Veterinary College, Langford House, Stock Lane Langford, North Somerset, BS40 5DU. Entries from 11 am judging starts at 12 noon. 
Companion Dog Show held under Kennel Club rules and regulations. Companion, Novelty and Obedience Classes. Rosettes 1st - 6th place. Raffle. 
Cake stand. Stalls.Refreshments available. 
German Shepherd Dog Rally classes for all coat types and colours. 
Rosettes 1st to 5th place. Prizes and Trophies. White & Long Coat Champion will win a 10"x8" portrait painted of their dog.

For more details please go to www.northsomersetgsd.moonfruit.com


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Opps! That was great! any pictures of it?


----------



## Dimebagsdoll (Jun 18, 2009)

Pictures of the previous show are on the website


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dimebagsdoll said:


> Pictures of the previous show are on the website


Thanks for the instruction. I will check it out.


----------

